# walking in the rain



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh boy, I'm so glad I don't live in a rainy city. During Sparkey's life it only rained here maybe twice and I didn't take him for a walk and he hold himself until the next morning







. So after I saw all your puppies in the snow I thought to myself well it wont be as bad as having snow balls so I put the rain coat on and umbrella and I put his Christmas jacket (which is 2 sizes too big) on Sparkey and off we go. 

I wish I had a camera. took me a while to convince him it's ok and get out of the house. you should have seen the way he was walking. it was like the video we had before with (was it Jack?) in his boots. so then he was peeing and I think in the jacket







it was all over the floor and too big. then he did #2 and that was fun too. I had no hands to pick it up. umbrella in one and the leash and flash light in the other and the bag in my pocket. but I did it some how







. well we got home and he goes running all over the place like crazy with his muddy feet. well I had to do his laundry and had to bathe him too. and in the mean time I am soaking wet. Now I have to go mop the floors. I'm not doing it again







. Do you guys really take your dogs walking in the rain?







I imagine it rains more often in other states.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

sorry I do not mean to laugh but I can just see you doing all this. This is exactly why Sassy is litter box trained I could not imagine going out at 10 p.m. in the rain.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Yeah we take Shotzi for walks in the rain. She has little( wait, everythings little for these guys....OK, never mind, just a blonde thing). Anyways as I was saying, Shotzi has boots that she wears and a raincoat with a hood. The raincoat wasn't a good fit so I wrapped some self-adhesive bandage stuff around her waist to keep it from dragging on the ground. I also keep a towel in the entry way closet to keep the mess limited to that area. This also works for snow.

With you getting so little rain I'm not sure you would want to bother with all this. 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

My Sammie LOVES rain. When it starts to rain in the middle of the night, it wakes him from sleep and he just HAS to go pee. Dry him off when he comes back inside, enjoy his delight and take him back to bed, slightly damp but one happy pooch. Not too bad in the summer, but in the winter it is a bit tedious climbing in bed with a damp Maltese. But he cuddles and snuggles and almost purrs he is so happy. He has me very well trained--Doggie Daddy is even worse. 

Samsonsmom

So little to ask, so much fuss from my parents.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> Oh boy, I'm so glad I don't live in a rainy city. During Sparkey's life it only rained here maybe twice and I didn't take him for a walk and he hold himself until the next morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Fay, I had to laugh! I can just imagine this happening. It doesnt happen with Chloe but it did happen with my other baby. It was a sight for sore eyes!

Chloe HATES the rain. If she has to go potty in the winter time (winter?) and it is raining, she stands by the back door and looks out through the fly screen door and then looks at me as if to say ' you want me to go out in that? you must be joking. I'll get wet feet, never mind the wet coat'!























I have to literally pick her up and take her out, I actually stand there with one of the big golf umbrellas over her whilst I stand in the rain getting wet!!!!

And then she has the cheek to want to wander around the garden checking things out and yours truly is following her with the umbrella keeping her dry, whilst I get soaking wet!

If only you could see it.! lol lol

The things I do for this dog.



Dede and Chloe from down under



~yep, mommy you is one big sucker ~ I got you around my little paws, hee hee~ Chloe


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> A video would have been priceless
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Yup , that's the look alright !! In fact your floors look just like mine and the hallway is the same too. are you sure you are not my neighbor? all the houses here look the same in this neighborhood. but anyway imagine them running around like this everywhere in light speed, I'm sure you don't even have to imagine







. I had little paw marks all over the place. Your picture is so funny. 

Dede, you are not alone. all the time I had the umbrella over Sparkey







That's why I was soaking wet









Samsonsmom, I want to move to where you live. rain without mud? is that possible? 

well tomorrow if it rains he better hold it till the next day


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> A video would have been priceless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes.....I think you need a mud sink for Malts







Maybe like at the public pools the little water dent you are supposed to walk through.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Don't remind Abbey!







She hates the rain & she somehow always knows when it's raining out even before we go out to potty!







I have to watch her like a hawk on rainy days. 
I do the same thing as you do - walk around with a golf umbrella covering her up. Then when she's finally done picking her spot, I have to juggle her (as she won't do steps!), the umbrella & open the door!!







What a sight!! I'm sooo glad my neighbors can't see me - they'd have a great laugh!








Today we're dealing with the snowballs!! Ugh!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I don't know how you guys do it.... I love having the potty pads.... If it is a nice day at lunchtime we go outside to the back yard and they can potty all they want. But all other times, it's the potty pads and it makes life a lot easier....


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

A few weeks ago- it was very warm here (for Feb) and it snowed/rained all day... Wilson decided that was the day he wanted to dig! Every single time we went outside he would head for his "hole" and dig like crazy!!! That day I washed his legs, from his belly to his paws, _five_ times! 

I am not looking forward to spring


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Yes I agree puppy pads are GREAT! I'm spoiled!!







Well... if you really think about it... kodie is SPOILED too! haha.. he hates to go out in the cold, rain.. etc... heaven forbid Kodie would have to go outside to go to the bathroom...!!














Mr. Princess himself.. lol... He never likes to be dirty!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well don't laugh but we have a little umbrella leash for Scooby which we bought before we had fences up for his back yard and I would have my umbrella and he had his and out we would go. Now he just goes out rain or shine and does his thing, he doesn't care if he gets wet and the good thing is his yard is all lawn so no muddy feet. I just about peed myself when I saw those two babies with their muddy little feet







sorry for laughing but that looks so funny.
I about did the same







trying to picture Sparkey and his mum out there with the umbrella and the raincoat and no hands to pick up the doo doo, that would have been such a sight to see







once again sorry for laughing but we do get ourselves into some really awkward situations all for the love of our precious little furkids don't we


----------

